

Ask HN: Best way for an Irish company to receive payments from American client? - Driftwould

I'm a US citizen running a tiny company in Ireland.  Our first client is an American company that we're doing some software development work for.  I'd like to make it as easy and fee-free as possible for the client pay us.<p>I've used World First for personal transfers which gets me a good rate and minimal fees.  World First, however, requires me to have an account in the US.  This is fine for personal use but I don't have a company bank account in the US.  The client has used international wire transfers previously with other contractors.  She mentioned that the wire transfers resulted in a poor exchange rate and some relatively annoying fees.<p>So, what's the best way to set this up to maximize convenience and minimize cost?  It's likely that this will be a recurring (monthly?) payment on an ongoing basis.<p>Advice appreciated.
======
kitcar
Some international banks (like HSBC) enable you to setup a business account in
the United States even if you are not incorporated there, thereby enabling you
to receive domestic transfer. You then transfer the cash from your domestic
HSBC to international HSCBC account (Or at least they have done that for small
business Canadian corporations in the past, at least)

